# USB 3 questions



## onipar

I'm sort of clueless with usb3.  My motherboard and computer case have USB3 connections.  A couple issues I had today while installing the OS.  First, one of the flash drives I tried to plug into the front USB3 port didn't seem to want to go in.  Are the USB3 female ports not compatible with older flash drives, or was I just being a wussy and not pushing it in hard enough?

Also, when I did get a flash drive to fit (different flash drive, this time in the back port) Ubuntu didn't recognize that a flash drive had been inserted.  

Possible driver problems?  Or are older flash drives not supported with USB3 at all?

Sorry for the newb questions.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You need to be sure the USB 3.0 driver is installed, otherwise nothing will work in the port. USB 3.0 supports all other USB devices as well.

If you need a driver, I've found the one from Gigabyte for my mobo works on many different machines.

ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_usb3.exe


----------



## onipar

voyagerfan99 said:


> You need to be sure the USB 3.0 driver is installed, otherwise nothing will work in the port. USB 3.0 supports all other USB devices as well.
> 
> If you need a driver, I've found the one from Gigabyte for my mobo works on many different machines.
> 
> ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_usb3.exe



I have Ubuntu installed.  I'm new to it, but I don't think exe files work.  (I can't test it right now as the computer is at my brother's house).  I guess maybe I can search the Ubuntu app thingy for a usb3 driver?


----------



## wolfeking

Search the Hardware drivers for a USB3 driver. 

If not there, then I would suggest heading over to the Ubuntu user community for help. they specialize and could probably get you that driver in no time flat.


----------



## onipar

wolfeking said:


> Search the Hardware drivers for a USB3 driver.
> 
> If not there, then I would suggest heading over to the Ubuntu user community for help. they specialize and could probably get you that driver in no time flat.



Thanks, will-do!


----------

